# Thai Labour Law Court



## austhai

I recently took my previous employer, (a large Thai company) to court over unfair dismissal.
I won the case and received compensation.
I would like to congratulate the Thai Labour Court in as much as my case was heard with full fairness and with no bias towards me because I am a foreigner.
Further, I was very lucky to have a brilliant and fair lawyer. He quoted me a flat rate and stuck to that rate even though the company prolonged preceedings which resulted in seven court appearances.
I think many foreigners do not persue labour matters through the court system because they feel it is hopeless in a foreign country. This is not the case in Thailand. If you have an employment grievience, take it to court.
If you would like the contact details of my lawyer, feel free to send me a message.
Regards.


----------



## thailandjunkie

Could you let me know the lawyer you used? What was his flat fee? Do you know what the levels of compensation are depending on how many years of service? I have eight years with my present employer so wondering how many months would be due to me under Thai law if i was laid off. Many thanks.


----------

